# Any Scandal fans? SPOILERS OK...



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I avoided this show because it's Shonda Rhimes and I hate Grays Anatomy.
It's got lots of buzz on Twitter so I thought I'd try it out on Netflix.
I'm addicted.
I watched 30 episodes in about a week and Season 3 premiers tomorrow night (Thursday)

So many great characters. Compelling story lines, some are kind of hokey ala Grays, but over all an excellent show.

Am I alone?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

My wife and I just binge-watched it and are looking forward to Season 3. That ending to Season 2 was pretty great. "Dad?" 

It's definitely over the top and completely unrealistic but we enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Huck is the most interesting character on the show IMHO


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Scandal is like House of Cards dumbed down for the masses. That being said, my wife and I love it!


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Definitely.

And Quinn is adorable.  Though I don't like where they're taking her character. Reminds me of [Buffy spoiler]:



Spoiler



Dawn's shoplifting in Buffy. The storyline the character was created for was over so they needed to find something to do with her.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Okay, we get it. You don't like the direction they are taking her character ...


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry. No idea how that happened. Cleaned up now.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I have to admit, I was pretty damn shocked when she looked at Dyson from T2 and said "Dad?"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Quinn with the drill made me


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I have to admit, I was pretty damn shocked when she looked at Dyson from T2 and said "Dad?"


You mean Henry from Eureka


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> I avoided this show because it's Shonda Rimes and I hate Grays Anatomy.
> It's got lots of buzz on Twitter so I thought I'd try it out on Netflix.
> I'm addicted.
> I watched 30 episodes in about a week and Season 3 premiers tomorrow night (Thursday)
> ...


I never watched Grays but I'm hooked on Scandal and can hardly wait until Thursday. The actors can keep up with the fast dialog but I can only watch with CC turned on. Columbus Short sounds like an auctioneer.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Josh Malina has been a favorite of mine for years. He's the main reason I started watching.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> I avoided this show because it's Shonda Rimes and I hate Grays Anatomy.
> .....................


????

No idea what one has to do with the other but my GF and I enjoy both shows.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> ????
> 
> No idea what one has to do with the other but my GF and I enjoy both shows.


I didn't say it was logical but it was the reason I didn't watch.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I didn't say it was logical but it was the reason I didn't watch.


In Gunnyman's defense, all of Shonda Rhimes' shows have a similar feel to them, even if the subject matter is different. It's the way the dialogue is written.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Can't stand Rhimes' other shows and my wife and I enjoy Scandal. We binged on it this summer. I am not sure how much either of us will remember, though, because a lot of the binging was in the hospital when my wife was recovering from surgery and/or in mild sepsis.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great season premiere. I love it when Mellie and Cyrus work together.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

It was really good and needs to be re-watched because I always miss something. Loved "I am the Hell and the Highwater" Dad, "Lawd-Lawd" Sally, "I'll turn on you in a minute" Cyrus, and "I got it all figured out" Mellie. 

Does anyone really thing Olivia's mom is actually dead and if she is, she died in an accident?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

A good portion of scandal and the 30 minutes preceding it were pre-empted coverage of a storm that was 45 minutes northeast of the primary viewing area. Going to have to watch it via other means.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I believe full episodes are on abc or hulu 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Beryl said:


> It was really good and needs to be re-watched because I always miss something. Loved "I am the Hell and the Highwater" Dad, "Lawd-Lawd" Sally, "I'll turn on you in a minute" Cyrus, and "I got it all figured out" Mellie.
> 
> Does anyone really thing Olivia's mom is actually dead and if she is, she died in an accident?


Now that they've given us the info on Olivia's Mom, nope, don't believe she's dead. I suspect Diahann Carroll will show up as Mom sometime this season (pure speculation on my part, I've seen nothing reported anywhere.)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

' Nother thing: "Let's Kill Another Intern" Quinn needs a tight leash.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Beryl said:


> ' Nother thing: "Let's Kill Another Intern" Quinn needs a tight leash.


Yeah I really hope they explore this further and it isn't just for odd comic dialog.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Day-um. 

Can they cover any more ground in one episode? 

Cyrus: "You are evil. "
Mellie: "You're welcome"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Joe Morton is fantastic as Olivia's father. So intense.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Joe Morton is fantastic as Olivia's father. So intense.


The guy is super talented It's good to see him getting some better material to work with. Eureka was a joke in terms of writing.
I highly recommend a film Morton was in called Lone Star (1996). It was arguably John Sayles' last great film.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Huck didn't know that Olivia's father is the big cheese? I thought Daddy dearest put Huck in the hole? Guess I must be misremembering that episode.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Huck didn't know that Olivia's father is the big cheese? I thought Daddy dearest put Huck in the hole? Guess I must be misremembering that episode.


Huck only saw that other operative from season 2 while he was in the hole and one other guy, Daddy wasn't there. I just binge watched the whole show a couple of weeks ago so I THINK I'm remembering it right.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I probably shouldn't be reading this; we started watching this on Netflix recently and just started season 2 last night.

I really like it (especially the characters and the fast paced dialog), but I could go for a little less "will they or won't they" between Liv and the President (keep in mind where we are in the series--maybe this toned down later). I enjoy it more for the over the top lawyer/detective work, and less for the relationship stuff.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Gunnyman said:


> Huck only saw that other operative from season 2 while he was in the hole and one other guy, Daddy wasn't there. I just binge watched the whole show a couple of weeks ago so I THINK I'm remembering it right.


Thanks Gunnyman. Been a while since I've seen it, so I couldn't remember if Huck saw Daddy. Given what happened in the ep, it makes sense he didn't see him, but I wasn't sure. Wonder if Huck is going to kill him?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks Gunnyman. Been a while since I've seen it, so I couldn't remember if Huck saw Daddy. Given what happened in the ep, it makes sense he didn't see him, but I wasn't sure. Wonder if Huck is going to kill him?


I think that's a possibility, but if it happens it won't be this season, but part of a series finale.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> I probably shouldn't be reading this; we started watching this on Netflix recently and just started season 2 last night.
> 
> I really like it (especially the characters and the fast paced dialog), but I could go for a little less "will they or won't they" between Liv and the President (keep in mind where we are in the series--maybe this toned down later). I enjoy it more for the over the top lawyer/detective work, and less for the relationship stuff.


I've been known to read facebook on my phone or something while the Liv/Fitz scenes are on. The show is not about them for me...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> I think that's a possibility, but if it happens it won't be this season, but part of a series finale.


Agreed. Not sure if Huck, Jake, and or his "dead" wife should do the deed. So far it should be Huck, IMO.

He is ruthless.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> I really like it (especially the characters and the fast paced dialog), but I could go for a little less "will they or won't they" between Liv and the President ...


It's a Shonda Rhimes show, so that sort of thing just goes with the territory.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn it Huck, why didn't you kill Daddy dearest when you had the chance! (rant, not question).

And who was the guy he did kill? I saw a squirrel or zoned out somewhere and didn't catch who that guy was.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Damn it Huck, why didn't you kill Daddy dearest when you had the chance! (rant, not question).
> 
> And who was the guy he did kill? I saw a squirrel or zoned out somewhere and didn't catch who that guy was.


That was the guy who tried to break into the Oval Office to talk to the Pres. It seems he was either part of the group Olivia's Dad commanded or did something with Daddy, but we don't know what. We do know that he was being paid by Daddy to keep quite and it seems he no longer cares about the money and wants to talk. So Daddy decided to keep him quite permanently! But again we viewers have no idea what that guy wanted to say to the Pres!

Gerry


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I thought, the guy killed was one of the guys who participated in the raid that killed the CIA operative and he is tired of keeping the secret? I may have to do a rewatch this weekend.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I need to pay closer attention.

Drunk Mellie was quite entertaining.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I need to pay closer attention.
> 
> Drunk Mellie was quite entertaining.


SCANDAL is my second favorite show on air right now (ONCE UPON A TIME is the first), but I sooooo loathe the Olivia/Fitz storyline that I am totally rooting for Mellie in her "war" against Fitz.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Doggie Bear said:


> SCANDAL is my second favorite show on air right now (ONCE UPON A TIME is the first), but I sooooo loathe the Olivia/Fitz storyline that I am totally rooting for Mellie in her "war" against Fitz.


The "Olitz" storyline is entertaining -- especially with Jake in the mix. Prez had me chuckling when he told Jake that he won't get to save Olivia. I love, Love, LOVE all things Mellie though. Mommie Dearest was terrific telling Fitz that she has him by his big presidential %#s!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Is there enough interest in the show to do episode discussion threads? I'm cool either way since this thread is ok for spoilers


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm ok using this thread, but if you want to start episode threads then they would probably be used and this one drop off. I wouldn't expect a lot of traffic though.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This is fine. It's like a club.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Whoa big daddy and Fitz face off..


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Loved how Jake asked Olivia about wine while Prez was on the phone. 

My girl Mellie got foot-mouth disease.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Guess not show related so will spoiler



Spoiler



If Kerry's pregnancy is written into the story who should be the father? Fitz? Jake? Huck? LOL


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

So Fitz killed Olivia's mother... Interesting


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Daddy Dearest is setting it up to look like Fitz killed Mom. I don' think Fitz shot down the plane.

Mellie is just full of surprises. She wants Olivia back so Fitz will win a second term? Whoa.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Melly scenes are my favorite


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jake and Huck working together is kind of creepy.

And nothing good can come of Quinn getting a gun. Wonder who she's going to end up shooting?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> Melly scenes are my favorite


Yep. She is always plotting.

Sally has a backstory that must eventually be explored.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I bet Quinn shoots Huck accidentally


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> I bet Quinn shoots Huck accidentally


Was actually thinking she cares enough about how Huck is doing that she might want to help Huck by killing Command. Which is something Command might not be expecting and since he can't control her...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Ooh good point


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Yep. She is always plotting.
> 
> Sally has a backstory that must eventually be explored.


It has already been revealed in a previous season that she had an abortion when she was much younger. Beyond that, I agree that she seems way too comfortable in the muck to maintain her image of self-righteousness.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

frombhto323 said:


> It has already been revealed in a previous season that she had an abortion when she was much younger. Beyond that, I agree that she seems way too comfortable in the muck to maintain her image of self-righteousness.


lol

Yes and the Prez used that tidbit to temporarily shut her down.

One of the first episodes of this season, she did a  when the Prez mentioned her husband so there might be something interesting going on there too. It would be funny (and what many believe is going on with a real US congresswoman) if they find her husband is hitting for the same team as Cyrus.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm liking Lisa Kudrow. I usually don't care for her.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> I'm liking Lisa Kudrow. I usually don't care for her.


Ditto!

No good will come from a gun-toting Quinn.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

She's being setup by big daddy, but I'm starting to think Quinn kills him.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Wow a lot happened in last nights episode.

Lot a good backstory on Millie. 

Is it the Presidents Son or Brother?

Quinn is just an idiot.

So Olivia's mom has been locked up for 20 years? I mean a knew she was alive, but in a cell?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Beryl said:


> lol
> 
> Yes and the Prez used that tidbit to temporarily shut her down.
> 
> One of the first episodes of this season, she did a  when the Prez mentioned her husband so there might be something interesting going on there too. It would be funny (and what many believe is going on with a real US congresswoman) if they find her husband is hitting for the same team as Cyrus.


ding ding

Not only hitting on the same team, but might be hitting the same player.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> ding ding
> 
> Not only hitting on the same team, but might be hitting the same player.




Rarely do my Scandal predictions pan out.

Quinn pulled the letter opener out of her boyfriend's neck hastening his demise. Now she kills the guard and leaves her DNA everywhere. I like that crazy woman though.

Mellie's backstory was incredible. That rape scene was hard to watch. She has been through a lot with Fitz but I liked how he defended her with the press.

Momma Pope was locked up for 20+ years? WTH?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, Mellie is one tough woman. I want to hate her, but I just can't. And yes, good on Fitz for standing up for her.

OMG, Daddy dearest is just so evil. Wonder what Mama Pope did for him to lock her up?

And yes, Quinn is an idiot. Maybe Huck will just kill her cause she's too stupid to be allowed to live.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Did the Pres not know that the head of the super secret assassin squad (shades of Kill Bill!) was Olivia's Dad?

Gerry


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Is it the Presidents Son or Brother?


The baby we see today is not from the pregnancy that may or may not have been conceived by Fitz's father. That pregnancy took place many (8?) years ago and ended in (as far as we know) miscarriage.

The baby they _do_ have was conceived at some point during Fitz's presidency, well after his father had died.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

They have 2 kids in boarding school.

Son is right age


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> They have 2 kids in boarding school.
> 
> Son is right age


Ah... I forgot about those kids. I only remembered Millie talking about a miscarriage in an interview during the Presidential campaign.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

busyba said:


> Ah... I forgot about those kids. I only remembered Millie talking about a miscarriage in an interview during the Presidential campaign.


She made that up to get the sympathy vote.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Prior to this episode, I really didn't like Mellie very much. This changed my whole view of her.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

So much happened in the last episode that I need a second watching to process it. Olivia has strange parents. Good thing she became a "Gladiator in a Suit" instead of a criminal mastermind. 

Loving Mellie, Jake, and James more and more,


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just finished viewing YOLO. Whoa, Cyrus is just so evil. I almost felt sorry for him, but not quite.

And Mommy Dearest is a terrorist? And Daddy had her locked up to protect Liv from her? Really?? So why was the plane shot down?

And Huck and Quinn? Wow, that was so creepy.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I thought Quinn was dreaming when that scene started.. kept saying, "Ok wake up" Wow...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I just couldn't believe that Quinn, knowing Huck as she does, wouldn't just tell him everything she knows right away, before he even gets the duct tape out.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Just finished viewing YOLO. Whoa, Cyrus is just so evil. I almost felt sorry for him, but not quite.
> 
> And Mommy Dearest is a terrorist? And Daddy had her locked up to protect Liv from her? Really?? So why was the plane shot down?
> 
> And Huck and Quinn? Wow, that was so creepy.


My thoughts on that are that the Mom planted the bomb on the plane and then somehow got herself removed from the plane so that she'd live. The B613 guy/government found out about it at some point thereafter and had Fitz/military shoot the plane down and arrest the mom. Dad never told Olivia about it because he didn't want Olivia to know mom is a terrorist.

Of course, I could be wrong and it could be that Mom was taken off the plane and arrested right then and there. The government just didn't know there was a bomb on the plane and only found out after the plane took off. The only thing is that it seemed from the phone call that mom thought she was going to get to London or where ever she was going. That's why I think option 1 is better and she came off the flight on her own and was going to get to where she was going on another flight.

I figure it has to be one of those two options.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The 2-part mid-season finale left me shaking my head. 

Papa is out and Jake is in?
Mama forced the US to commit terrorism and now runs the DC streets. 
Sally has some crazy temper.
Quinn is one strong (and stupid) woman. She has a few teeth snatched from her head and runs around as if nothing happened. 
Abby has some magic going with her boyfriend.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Loved daddy dressing down Fitz. You are a boy!


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I kind of had a hard time with Daddy saying that the all the stuff he knew was a higher pay grade than the Pres. Yeah sure the Pres is not always told everything but its not because he doesn't have a high enough clearance but more so that he just can know every detail about everything the govt is doing. I have to assume that the Pres of the US has a high enough clearance to know anything about the country's national security.

I've been watching from the beginning and its a fun show to watch although mostly unbelievable (as is most fun to watch shows!).

Gerry


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> I kind of had a hard time with Daddy saying that the all the stuff he knew was a higher pay grade than the Pres. Yeah sure the Pres is not always told everything but its not because he doesn't have a high enough clearance but more so that he just can know every detail about everything the govt is doing. I have to assume that the Pres of the US has a high enough clearance to know anything about the country's national security.
> 
> I've been watching from the beginning and its a fun show to watch although mostly unbelievable (as is most fun to watch shows!).
> 
> Gerry


What didn't make sense after all of that was that the president was able to remove Papa Pope from that position and replace him with someone he wanted. How stupid does that make Papa Pope look to dress down the person who could have him fired.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not sure Daddy will stay fired. Wonder what Huck will think when he finds out that Jake is now Command?

Sally killing her hubby seemed very out of character. 

Not much on the show is believable, but I love the characters.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

WOW! Is this not one of the best casts (of this size) ever assembled for a TV show or what!!

Every performance by all but a very few of the actors in the winter finale was phenomenal, as was the material written for them. (regardless of what is believable or not)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

It has really high ratings so I think a lot of viewers agree.

Forgot to mention how much I enjoyed Sally's reaction to Mellie's condolences. "If looks could kill", Fitz would be a widower. Both actresses are phenomenal.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Not much on the show is believable, but I love the characters.


I've found that the show is much more enjoyable if you approach it as if it is a prime time soap opera. It's not the kind of show that you should analyze too closely. If you do, it will simply seem utterly ridiculous.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Archangel00 said:


> WOW! Is this not one of the best casts (of this size) ever assembled for a TV show or what!!
> 
> Every performance by all but a very few of the actors in the winter finale was phenomenal, as was the material written for them. (regardless of what is believable or not)


It wasn't a very lengthy scene, but I was particularly impressed by the actor who plays the VP's husband (good old H.R.G.). I've been a fan of his since Heroes, and I don't know why he doesn't get meatier roles.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's back, it's back, it's back, YAY, it's back!!!!

I'm so happy it's back starting tonight. Ep hasn't aired yet here, but thought I'd bump the thread just to get ready....cause you know, I'm sooooo happy it's back!!!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Love Love LOVE crazy Sally. My favorite character this season next to Liv's crazy mom.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm going to watch today (I hope)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Re-watched this AM.  

Rowan Pope & Raymond Reddington - two scariest father/father-figures on TV this season.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That three-way shot at the end with Mellie in the middle was great. Rotisserie anyone? 

So do we now we have _two_ possible alternate biological fathers of Mellie's children?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I now love Mellie. I used to hate her, then liked her, but now, it's definitely love! She is awesome.

Sally is bat**** crazy. Hope she's not out too soon. 

I thought Cyrus was evil, but wow, his hubby gives him a run for his money in the evil dept.

Olivia and Fitz have become my two least favorite characters.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Joe Morton continues to blow me away.
Olivia you should be Terrified RUN!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Awesome Episode! Who was that woman that that attacked Harrison lol lol? Is that who he is afraid of?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Awesome Episode! Who was that woman that that attacked Harrison lol lol? Is that who he is afraid of?


Yep, that's her. Should be interesting to get the full story on them.

Wow, Quinn has really gone over to the dark side. Sure hope Olivia can reel her back in.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yep, that's her. Should be interesting to get the full story on them.
> 
> Wow, *Quinn has really gone over to the dark side. Sure hope Olivia can reel her back in*.


I hope so, too. I miss the cute little sister vibe she had going with the rest of them, especially Huck.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Dang. They know how to keep audiences guessing.

I'm gonna say it -- I was fanning myself when Jake took off his shirt in tonight's episode. I didn't expect that reaction.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The writers seem to think that the only problem with Nichols as the VP candidate is that the *voters* might have a problem with them being from same state. Hey clueless, the CONSTITUTION has a problem with that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> The writers seem to think that the only problem with Nichols as the VP candidate is that the *voters* might have a problem with them being from same state. Hey clueless, the CONSTITUTION has a problem with that.


It's easily circumvented. Cheney was really from Texas too.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> It's easily circumvented. Cheney was really from Texas too.


While he lived in Texas from 1995-2000, he was born in Nebraska, graduated from the University of Wyoming and represented Wyoming in the U.S. House. While it may have been a legal fiction, it was at least reasonable for him to re-establish residence in Wyoming. You really think that will work for either the current or previous Governor of the same state?

However, the main point is that the writer(s) only mention of it was /as a political problem rather than a legal one.

I'm already being asked to accept so many ridiculous things with this series. Can't they at least have some minor connection to the real world?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

So, who's dead? I doubt Josh Malina's character is...


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> So, who's dead? I doubt Josh Malina's character is...


Who were the two ladies that got shot?

Gerry


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> Who were the two ladies that got shot?
> 
> Gerry


I think the blonde was the reporter that Publius was feeding info to.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

busyba said:


> I think the blonde was the reporter that Publius was feeding info to.


Yes, that's what I thought too. But who was the second lady?

Gerry


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I really hope it's James.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Gerryex said:


> Yes, that's what I thought too. But who was the second lady?
> 
> Gerry


I think she was a NSA analyst that recorded the phone conversation.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Robin said:


> I really hope it's James.


Yes, I agree. He's a rather obnoxious character!!



tigercat74 said:


> I think she was a NSA analyst that recorded the phone conversation.


Weren't the two nerdy guys the ones recording the phone calls. EDIT!!! I'm confusing this show with another where phone calls are being intercepted. (I won't mention the other show as that could be considered a spoiler for that show!)

Gerry


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Maybe it was done to be deliberately misleading, but I cannot understand Olivia's fervor in bringing the killer to justice if James was the one shot.

One thing not yet mentioned: The first two shots came from a muffled weapon. Jake used an un-muffled one. So maybe he shot the initial shooter - possibly Quinn?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> One thing not yet mentioned: The first two shots came from a muffled weapon. Jake used an un-muffled one. So maybe he shot the initial shooter - possibly Quinn?


We actually do see him firing the silenced pistol (it's a very quick cut where we see it; the promo for next week shows it more clearly). After he puts down the NSA girl, he pockets the gun and pulls out the second, unsilenced pistol that he fires, ostensibly at one of the two guys.

My theory, he shoots one of the guys with the second gun, then plants the first gun on the dead guy, then gives the second gun to the still-alive guy and instructs him to tell the cops that he and the girls were ambushed by the dead guy, and that he killed him in self-defense.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I think between James and David, it would make more sense to kill David because James is easily silenced -- no need to kill him. 


lpwcomp said:


> Maybe it was done to be deliberately misleading, but I cannot understand Olivia's fervor in bringing the killer to justice if James was the one shot.
> 
> One thing not yet mentioned: The first two shots came from a muffled weapon. Jake used an un-muffled one. So maybe he shot the initial shooter - possibly Quinn?


That is an intriguing possibility but wouldn't Olivia know who did the killing if both James and David lived?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> We actually do see him firing the silenced pistol (it's a very quick cut where we see it; the promo for next week shows it more clearly). After he puts down the NSA girl, he pockets the gun and pulls out the second, unsilenced pistol that he fires, ostensibly at one of the two guys.
> 
> My theory, he shoots one of the guys with the second gun, then plants the first gun on the dead guy, then gives the second gun to the still-alive guy and instructs him to tell the cops that he and the girls were ambushed by the dead guy, and that he killed him in self-defense.


Yeah, I missed that. So much for my theory.



Beryl said:


> I think between James and David, it would make more sense to kill David because James is easily silenced -- no need to kill him.


Also James is now more or less reconciled with Cyrus, so would be more willing to protect him. I never really thought of him as a "good" guy anyway. Then again, I'm not sure there are any in this series. Kind of like "Game of Thrones".

Plus I can't see Olivia getting all that incensed about James being killed.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Momma Pope -- too much.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I love Khandi Alexander. 
I see Rosen coming on board as a Gladiator by season's end.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Mellie's looking pretty good here lately.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

OK, I know this is just a TV show but its really starting to get silly!! I'm sure there are many clandestine govt agencies of which the public has no knowledge of. And within those agencies I'm sure there are individuals that have a certain amount of independent authority. But really this B-613 goes too far!!! So here is an agency that seems to have TOTALLY INDEPENDENT authority to do basically ANYTHING THEY WANT to "protect the republic!" Including basically murdering and torturing people. And both Olivia's Daddy and Jake (old and new Command) say the President can do nothing about it!

But that doesn't make sense either as when Olivia's Daddy started doing too many things the Pres didn't like it seemed like the Pres had no difficulty at all in firing Daddy and then appointing Jake as Command. Now Jake has gone all gung ho and is doing all sorts of nasty things and again tells the Pres that there's nothing the Pres can do. If the Pres fired Daddy so easily can't he do the same with Jake?

Anyway, its still some escapist fun and I'll continue to watch!!

Gerry


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> But that doesn't make sense either as when Olivia's Daddy started doing too many things the Pres didn't like it seemed like the Pres had no difficulty at all in firing Daddy and then appointing Jake as Command. Now Jake has gone all gung ho and is doing all sorts of nasty things and again tells the Pres that there's nothing the Pres can do. If the Pres fired Daddy so easily can't he do the same with Jake?


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I just got caught up. So Mommy dearest was hired by Harrison's (lover...stalker...whatever?) to do what? Kill the Prez?

And I guess Olivia didn't succeed in reeling in Quinn. Loved Quinn paying back Huck. It was great in a really creepy way. 

Jake sure has gotten right at home as Command. I think Daddy dearest is going to get his job back eventually though.

And good for Mellie getting some! Though I do wish she had told Fitz about the rape. But can't do that, have to protect the Prez, ugh.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Something really bothers me and I guess it may even happen in real life. Fitz has been sleeping with Olivia for quite a while and Mellie knows all about it and Fitz knows that Mellie knows. Fitz has many times expressed his undying love for Olivia while expressing his absolute dislike of Mellie right to Mellie's face. And then along comes the VP candidate and he sleeps with Mellie. And Fitz has a conniption fit and slugs him in front of a lot of people!! So its ok for Fitz to cheat but not Mellie. That's real fair!!!!

But like I said this probably does happen in real life but I still think it stinks!!

Gerry


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Gerryex said:


> Something really bothers me and I guess it may even happen in real life. Fitz has been sleeping with Olivia for quite a while and Mellie knows all about it and Fitz knows that Mellie knows. Fitz has many times expressed his undying love for Olivia while expressing his absolute dislike of Mellie right to Mellie's face. And then along comes the VP candidate and he sleeps with Mellie. And Fitz has a conniption fit and slugs him in front of a lot of people!! So its ok for Fitz to cheat but not Mellie. That's real fair!!!!
> 
> But like I said this probably does happen in real life but I still think it stinks!!
> 
> Gerry


Yep, the old double standard. He can do it, but she can't. Plus, he doesn't want her, but he doesn't want anyone else to have her. She's 'his wife'. I think you're feeling exactly the way we (the audience) are supposed feel about it.

I loved Abby's gladiator speech to Olivia!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Fitz is angry because Mellie rejected him (after his father raped her) if he can't have her nobody can. I think it's horrible and I can't relate because I have major problems with unfaithful people.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> Something really bothers me and I guess it may even happen in real life. Fitz has been sleeping with Olivia for quite a while and Mellie knows all about it and Fitz knows that Mellie knows. Fitz has many times expressed his undying love for Olivia while expressing his absolute dislike of Mellie right to Mellie's face. And then along comes the VP candidate and he sleeps with Mellie. And Fitz has a conniption fit and slugs him in front of a lot of people!! So its ok for Fitz to cheat but not Mellie. That's real fair!!!!
> 
> But like I said this probably does happen in real life but I still think it stinks!!
> 
> Gerry


Happens all the time in real life. Many people are hypocrites. They have no problem cheating, but when their spouse does they get all pissed off. It never made sense to me.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I was irritated about both Fitz's outrage and Liv's outrage at Fitz's outrage until I watched the last episodes again. Fitz was so mad because he was betrayed by someone he trusted enough to pick for VP. I don't think he would have reacted the same way with someone else (like the toe-guy Mellie was with before).

Liv is probably mad at Fitz for being such a hypocrite.

I could be wrong. 

Momma and Pappa Pope are amazing and I'm enjoying them both. It is a good thing Olivia wants to be a gladiator.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes it's too bad she is pregnant and they had to cut the season short four episodes.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Cyrus! 

Loved the "you could have just stolen his toothbrush". 

Are we too assume Olivia's father just killed her biological father? 

Mellie let slip to Olivia that (she suspects) big Gerry is Gerry's father. Judging by Olivia's reaction she assumed it was rape?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm generally not surprised by anything Cryus does anymore, but this was a pretty shocking move, even for him. Cyrus has always been an unscrupulous character, but the writers took him to a whole new level of evil in this last episode.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

So... Daddy and Mommy were in it together? Daddy gets back Command with Fitz's blessings and Mommy got a chance to see her daughter? So glad neither died this season. That wicked couple needs to stick around for -- say -- Season 5 or 6. I hope they get back to fixing other people's problems in Season 4.

Harrison's fate will be determined by Short's ability to control his personal life, IMO.


Edit: I didn't understand how Sally's aid could get away with mussing her up without someone capturing it on video.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Beryl said:


> So... Daddy and Mommy were in it together?


They were in cahoots? If that's the case, I completely missed it. I just thought Daddy Pope saw an opportunity and took advantage of it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Harrison's fate will be determined by Short's ability to control his personal life, IMO.


It definitely looks like Shonda deliberately left his fate up in the air because of his personal life.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Beryl said:


> I didn't understand how Sally's aid could get away with mussing her up without someone capturing it on video.


Yeah. That was stupid.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Papa Pope put Mama Pope in the hole. I doubt that was her plan A. 

Agreed on Langston's aide. There's no way that little maneuver could have gone completely undetected.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

gweempose said:


> They were in cahoots? If that's the case, I completely missed it. I just thought Daddy Pope saw an opportunity and took advantage of it.


That's how I saw it also!

Gerry


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Popes were definitely Not in cahoots. Olivias father hated her mother.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

gweempose said:


> It definitely looks like Shonda deliberately left his fate up in the air because of his personal life.





Spoiler



He's not coming back.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/04/25/scandal-columbus-short-not-returning-season-4/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on his final scene I didn't think there was any question. To have it any other way wouldn't have made much sense.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

TONIGHT!
My fellow gladiators!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Yay! 

The fall season totally snuck up on me this year. It's a good thing I have a TiVo or I would have missed a bunch of shows already. Several had two episodes before I realized they were back.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm all over this!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow. Dos muchos.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wonder if all the people in the BBT threads complaining about Penny cutting her hair are going to start complaining in this thread about Mellie _not_ cutting hers.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone know what artist covered Bobby Hebb's "Sunny" at the opening of tonight's episode? I am trying to track it down and can't find it...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> I wonder if all the people in the BBT threads complaining about Penny cutting her hair are going to start complaining in this thread about Mellie _not_ cutting hers.


Yeah, it IS 1978 down there.
pretty risque lines for the 9 o clock hour


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought she said 1976?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I thought she said 1976?


So she did...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to know what happened to Sally.

There were a few risqué lines uttered by Jake also.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Beryl said:


> I want to know what happened to Sally.
> 
> There were a few risqué lines uttered by Jake also.


+1 about Sally. If she was mentioned, I missed it.

Wonder if they are going to bring in someone to replace Harrison at OPA? And is Red going to stay at the White House or got back to OPA?

ETA: I love Portia. I think Lizzie Bear and Cyrus are going to be fun to watch.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

If Sally doesn't come back, I'll miss that character. I think she and the RNC Chairman could make life unbearable for bad-wig-wearing Cyrus. I'm also loving don't give a f%&k Mellie. It seems that she will always be the ultimate wild card for this show.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought Cyrus' hair looked different.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow. Mellie's got a lot of hair. 

Abby's hair looks fantastic. 

Loved Liv's curly. 

Lizzie bear's? Way too high. 

I can't remember: what happened with Harrison at the end of last season. 

And Quinn?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

We all suspected that Harrison got shot at the end of last season, but we only heard the shot, didn't see it. So the first ep of this season confirms that Harrison is dead. I had to go back to the Wiki recap of last season's final ep (spoilered below) to review what happened.



Spoiler



With 14 minutes left until the bomb goes off, Fitz has yet to arrive to the church and Cyrus finds himself in a tricky situation. Jake comes to the White House and starts evacuating the funeral just in time before the bomb goes off. Sally, being at the funeral, takes advantage of the situation in order to get elected. Both Olivia and Cyrus tell Fitz he's most likely going to lose the election when Sally raises in the polls. Back at the hospital, Olivia learns that Rowan survived. Charlie gives Quinn a file containing information that will destroy her relationship with Huck. As it turns out, the information was about Huck's family and their whereabouts. Harrison makes a Deal with Adnan to save each other's life. At the White House, Olivia tells Fitz about Mellie's rape, and he decides to stay with his wife rather than to be with Olivia for the moment. As Fitz gives a speech at a rally, his son Jerry suffers a seizure and later dies. Fitz finds out that Jerry was poisoned and concludes his suspicion on Maya Pope. He hires Rowan to hunt her down and kill her. Olivia finally takes up on her father's offer to a new life. OPA has different opinions about her leaving, and Jake asks to come with her. Rowan forces Harrison to help him hunting down Maya by showing him that Adnan was murdered. Later, Harrison confronts Rowan about Olivia leaving, but figures out that it was all just a part of his plan. Rowan reveals that it was him who got Jerry and Adnan killed, got Fitz to reinstate B613 and got Olivia out of the country. Tom aims a gun at Harrison when he figures it out, and Rowan later visits Maya, who is trapped in the hole at B613. Fitz wins the presidential election, but is not psyched about it. Huck goes to meet his family. Jake sends David Rosen copies of all the classified B613 files in order for him to bring down the "bad guys" while going on a plane with Olivia.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

We already knew the actor had been let go. I don't recall what his personal problems were but they were enough to get rid of the actor.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Yeah, I knew the actor was gone but I didn't remember what they did with the character.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Robin said:


> Wow. Mellie's got a lot of hair.


It is 1976 down there....


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mellie has so become my favorite character with Cyrus as a close second.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Huck is still my favorite. I felt so sorry for him in the season premier.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Huck is just too creepy to be my favorite, but he is a great character. Wonder if we're going to see his wife and son again?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't like what Cyrus has done with his hair this season.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Robin said:


> Wow. Mellie's got a lot of hair.


I read somewhere that her wig has 2 full heads of hair in it!



> Abby's hair looks fantastic.


LOVE her color.



> Lizzie bear's? Way too high.


Yeah, yikes, that was a scary 'do.

Also Cyrus' hair was... yikes.

And I kept thinking he was calling her ****** Bear. 



> I can't remember: what happened with Harrison at the end of last season.


I didn't realize he had been fired.  I just binge watched this over the last couple weeks of August, so I have not followed any news about it until now. That's a bummer, I liked his character.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

busyba said:


> I don't like what Cyrus has done with his hair this season.


oh man, that's all I could see in every one of his scenes. no idea wtf was on that hairdresser's mind that day...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Archangel00 said:


> oh man, that's all I could see in every one of his scenes. no idea wtf was on that hairdresser's mind that day...


"Oh! I thought you said the character _*has*_ a poof...."


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, that scene with Mellie and Cyrus on the balcony was very moving. And then her breakdown after the speech was just heartbreaking. Bellamy Young really deserves an Emmy.

Jake is investigating Harrison's death. That won't end well.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This was a good episode. I loved when Papa Pope jammed the knife down between Jake's fingers and he didn't even flinch. It's also always great to see Penny from Lost.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> That scene with the hustler, and Cyrus in the bar. Did he just say what I think he said???


Yeah that was right up there with it being 1976 down there...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

OOPS my screen locked up and looked like my post you quoted posted 3 times... and I deleted 1 too many


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Hard to believe savvy Cyrus would be snookered like that. I know he is lonely and grieving but still. 

I like Jake better this season. Now what is that thing that Jake does to Liv that he mentioned before slamming Charlie's head into the candy machine?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Is the actress playing Quinn pregnant?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Quinn has really become a bad ass.

Poor Red. She finally gets a chance to tell the Pres her name and then all he does is ask about Olivia.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Quinn has really become a bad ass.
> 
> Poor Red. She finally gets a chance to tell the Pres her name and then all he does is ask about Olivia.


Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

busyba said:


> Is the actress playing Quinn pregnant?


I noticed she looked a little heavier/softer this ep. Maybe.

Notes from the ep:

I really hate adults using teen slang. "Bestie"? *gag*

I was really surprised that the three of them went to law school together. I'd always assumed Olivia was older than Abby. I IMDBd them both and "Olivia" is my age (37) and "Abby" is 6 years older. Damn, she looks good!

I would have pegged the other actress as older but IIRC she's only a couple of years older than me/"Olivia".

I do not for a second believe Quinn could take down Charlie. Are we supposed to believe that she could or that he let her?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Charlie probably wasn't at 100% after getting his head bashed by Jake. So that's probably why Quinn got the best of him. Though it could be that he wanted her to get the best of him.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Poor Tom. He gets ordered to kill and to lie.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Tom and Jake are in deep ****. 

Our run of no Fitz and Olivia scenes has come to an end. It was nice while it lasted. Gave me a chance to catch up here. 

Anyone else have to visit urban dictionary? 

I really really love Mellie.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Mellie is fantastic no doubt. I loved how Jake spotted the bomb on his car.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Robin said:


> Anyone else have to visit urban dictionary?


I was afraid to!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK I have no idea what I was doing at the end of last season but I have zero memory of the kid Jack dying.

Is this the first explanation we are getting or did I miss an entire sub-plot?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> OK I have no idea what I was doing at the end of last season but I have zero memory of the kid Jack dying.
> 
> Is this the first explanation we are getting or did I miss an entire sub-plot?


Jerry you mean? Yeah you missed an entire sub-plot in the season finale last season!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> Mellie is fantastic no doubt. I loved how Jake spotted the bomb on his car.


Why do people on TV shows always buy car bombs and GPS trackers with blinking red lights? If I were to go into business on a TV show I would specialize in non-blinking red light equipment. There sure seems to be a demand for that.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

No kidding


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

It's like they've never heard of electrical tape.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

OK, I get it that POTUS is jealous (REALLY jealous!) of Jake for making whoopee with Olivia but so much so that he forgets how bad Papa Pope was. In an earlier episode (or even last season) didn't POTUS use all his presidential powers to remove Papa Pope from being in charge of B-whatever! Doesn't even Cyrus remember how bad Papa Pope was. And now they all forget how much of a manipulator Papa Pope was and blindly believe him that Jake killed POTUS's son.

We do know that Jake did kill in cold blood a couple of people in front of David, so Jake's no angel but we, the viewers, know he didn't kill POTUS's son and it was Papa Pope who ordered it.

I forget, but do we know who killed Cyrus's husband and why?

Gerry


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Gerryex said:


> I forget, but do we know who killed Cyrus's husband and why?


His husband, James, was killed by Jake Ballard. James was a reporter who was digging into the death of Sally Langston's husband. Sally murdered her husband, then Cyrus helped cover it up. The cover story was he died in his sleep from natural causes. They got the coroner to skip an autopsy and just sign off on his death. I don't remember if James had proof or not. I seem to recall that Jake murdered James in front of David and made it look like a car jacking. I might be crossing storylines with the last part.

[edit] Ok, that doesn't make sense. Why did Jake murder James? I don't think B613 was involved in the coverup... but I am pretty sure that Jake murdered James. Sally killed her husband after finding out he had an affair with James. (Cyrus pimped out his husband to get dirt on Langston's husband).


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

justen_m said:


> His husband, James, was killed by Jake Ballard. . . .


Thanks. I'm remembering some now. Was that the scene where David was meeting some other people on the street and Jake comes up and cold bloodedly kills some of them. Was James there?

This show is crazy at times and VERY soap opera-y. But I've been watching from the very beginning and can't seem to stop!!!

Gerry


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know why I like Jake but I do. He is a strange one. Where is my other fav, Sally?


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

IIRC, Jake killed James because he was getting too close to the truth about the election rigging in that town in Ohio. David Rosen witnessed the killing, but convinced Jake that he'd keep his mouth shut and didn't "need" to be killed.

But how does Cyrus know that it was Jake who killed his husband (James)?

And doesn't Olivia know that her father was responsible for Jerry's (the president's son) death? Isn't that what freaked her out enough to run off to the island? (And wasn't Jerry chosen as the victim because Olivia's dad, Rowan, promised her he wouldn't hurt the president?)

I feel like so much has gone on that I've forgotten some of the details from last season.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

ThePennyDropped said:


> David Rosen witnessed the killing, but convinced Jake that he'd keep his mouth shut and didn't "need" to be killed.


I'm pretty sure Jake went there to kill everyone except David on purpose. Jake was the one that convinced David Rosen that he could either get in bed with B613 or he could get killed like everyone else.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ThePennyDropped said:


> IIRC, Jake killed James because he was getting too close to the truth about the election rigging in that town in Ohio. David Rosen witnessed the killing, but convinced Jake that he'd keep his mouth shut and didn't "need" to be killed.
> 
> But how does Cyrus know that it was Jake who killed his husband (James)?
> 
> ...





laria said:


> I'm pretty sure Jake went there to kill everyone except David on purpose. Jake was the one that convinced David Rosen that he could either get in bed with B613 or he could get killed like everyone else.


Laria is correct. Also, Jake killed them because they were going to break the story on how VP Sally Langston murdered her husband. This had nothing to do with Ohio.

I had to look it up in the episode guide to verify it. And as for "I feel like so much has gone on that I've forgotten some of the details from last season", it wasn't until I checked on the episode guide that I even realized that we're already on the *fourth* season!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

The interrogator attempting to get info out of Jake was awesome.

"you should stand" "huh" "you stand for the president, bill"

I also enjoyed Abby blowing off David Rosen:

"there must be a lot of people you have to apologize to these days so take one of them instead."

Olivia's not yet convinced Jake killed Jerry and Harrison. If she gives up on Jake he's truly screwed.

Goodbye, Smelly Mellie.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Nice payoff on the computer game. I knew they were going somewhere with it I just didn't realize where.

Abby does a great job of looking terrified. Nice to see her finally get the upper hand in the end.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent episode -- I love the First Lady interactions.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I called the payoff on the video game from the first scene. 

I have *no* idea where they're going with the surveillance pics of Olivia though. These are a whole new set of players it seems, completely unconnected to any of the factions we are already aware of.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Game on! 


That stabbing scene though... all I could think was that looked like some podunk town sherriff's holding cell, not a cell in Supermax.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm kind of shocked that Olivia orchestrated the stabbing. Are we about to see a very dark side of her? That scene at the end with the 3 of them was woah...


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone get a feeling of deja vu when Papa Pope was lecturing Olivia? He was saying the he was the most powerful man in the US, no one can cross him and he was the ONLY one responsible for keeping the republic safe. And of course he was more powerful than POTUS!!

Well, a past episode (probably last season) he said the same thing and most of it right to POTUS's face. That's when POTUS did his magic behind the scenes to remove Poppa Pope from B - (I keep forgetting the numbers). And POTUS was successful in removing him and putting Jake in his place.

Now all of a sudden POTUS was trusting Papa Pope in saying that Jake killed the son. And POTUS was too jealous of Jake to see that Papa Pope was playing him. So what happens next?



Spoiler



In the teaser for next week, Jake, POTUS and Olivia seem to be joining together to neutralize Papa Pope. What that means - who knows?



Can someone remind me why Papa Poke says that POTUS killed Papa Pope's son?

Gerry


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> I'm kind of shocked that Olivia orchestrated the stabbing. Are we about to see a very dark side of her? That scene at the end with the 3 of them was woah...


Not shocked but didn't see it coming. After all, the apple only falls so far from the tree. Let's not forget that she took a tire iron to the knee caps of Abby's Ex.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Gerryex said:


> Can someone remind me why Papa Poke says that POTUS killed Papa Pope's son?


Rowan actually said 'he took my child, so I took his'. I don't think Fitz killed a child/son of Rowan's, but rather Fitz 'took' Olivia, so Rowan had Fitz's son killed as payback. Also used the murder as a way to frame Mama Pope.

I'm glad Smellie Mellie is gone. I still think Bellamy Young really deserves an Emmy. I used to hate Mellie, and now I can't wait to see what she does next!

I love that the Campaign guy got rid of Chip and kissed Abby. That could be a fun couple.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Rowan actually said 'he took my child, so I took his'. I don't think Fitz killed a child/son of Rowan's, but rather Fitz 'took' Olivia, so Rowan had Fitz's son killed as payback. Also used the murder as a way to frame Mama Pope.
> 
> I'm glad Smellie Mellie is gone. I still think Bellamy Young really deserves an Emmy. I used to hate Mellie, and now I can't wait to see what she does next!


Thanks for the info!

And yes, I also used to hate Mellie and now think she is one of the best characters in the whole show!!

Gerry


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess Rowan has more people on the inside than Fitz and Olivia thought.
He's such a great bad guy. And did Cyrus do anything to Michael besides practically rape him?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I didn't think Rowan so easily fooled by Olivia's crocodile tears but I didn't see that coming!

My girl Mille can't catch a break. Looks like Veep is playing her. 

Quinn's attempt to intervene during the attack on Huck was strange. She knows exactly where to put a knife (Season 1) and it wasn't in his arm. The broken window pane did the job.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Another thing -- David lost Abby last week and the files this week.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Beryl said:


> I didn't think Rowan so easily fooled by Olivia's crocodile tears but I didn't see that coming!


My thoughts exactly! Part of me would like to get rid of Papa Pope somehow just to finish off that plot line but he's is such a great bad guy I think he'll be staying around for a long time.

I often wonder if the real government has such a super secret agency with a single person running it and that person has so much power that he's even more powerful then POTUS!!

Gerry


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

No thoughts on the winter finale?

Now I've been watching from the very beginning (and also Grey's Anatomy buy not How to get away with Murder) and yeah sure they both are very soapy!! And while I can kind-of see Papa Pope being the crazy super patriot rationalizing everything he does is for the good of the republic (why he keeps using that word than just simply the "country" I don't know!). But now to kidnap Olivia just to advance one political candidate over another. COME ON!!!

Discuss!

Gerry


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Kidnapping Oliva isn't about political candidates, it's about extorting the President to start a war in Angola, which apparently is not only in the political interests of some, but in the financial interests of the VP and Mrs. Degeneres.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

busyba said:


> Kidnapping Oliva isn't about political candidates, it's about extorting the President to start a war in Angola, which apparently is not only in the political interests of some, but in the financial interests of the VP and Mrs. Degeneres.


Yep, this.

So Mama Pope is out of the hole? Wonder how long before she escapes?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I love how Momma told Olivia that she is like Poppa. She is like both of them. 

And Quinn -- she is badazz.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Just watched the latest ep this morning. How did I miss Olivia being kidnapped? When did that happen?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Those were one quiet kidnappers. Jake wasnt 25 feet away


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Robin said:


> Just watched the latest ep this morning. How did I miss Olivia being kidnapped? When did that happen?


It happened when Jake was in the other room retrieving a pillow and blankets so they could more comfortably have sex on the piano.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Admit it; you think I made that up.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Why did she drop that gun? At least she didn't wimp out when it counted. Also she used that pipe right -- applying an ample number of blows.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Why did she drop that gun?


THANK YOU!

I almost yelled at the tv when she did that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Why did she drop that gun? At least she didn't wimp out when it counted. Also she used that pipe right -- applying an ample number of blows.


She obviously wasn't thinking straight. She just escaped and then just shot someone after beating someone with a pipe. Most people wouldn't be thinking rationally at that point.

Plus she assumed that on the other side of the red door was outside and a public street. From the beginning I expected the outcome we saw for outside and the outcome with the cell mate.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> ... From the beginning I expected the outcome we saw for outside and the outcome with the cell mate.


I was expecting the same thing. Both of those "twists" have been done quite a bit lately and it pretty much played out as expected.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Thank you writers and Scott Foley.  :up:

I actually did not see the thing with the cell mate coming, although my SO did. In hindsight I should have I guess... he is a recognizable guest star and his whole story was kind of weird from the beginning. I did wonder about whether the "city" was all a ruse, though.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I knew the prisoner was bogus and that she was probably still in America. I thought she was on some terrorist cell site camp in America, not that she was being tricked with recordings and films. The toilet in the bathroom seemed like it wasn't one you'd find in an African prison. Prisoners wouldn't be allowed to talk to ea ch other. The food actually looked decent. No smoking gun, but my gut said, "They're in America."

I normally hate dream sequences and/or hallucination scenes of any kind, but I liked here dream fantasy. I found it pretty funny. Boysenberry. Ha.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I thought Washington did a terrific job of acting, but overall I wasn't that impressed with the episode. Like others in this thread, I saw the ending coming a mile away. The second they showed Olivia in the cell, I turned to my wife and said, "That cell mate is not only a plant, he's the head bad guy". I also found it completely ridiculous that they continued to let the ruse play out even after they had extracted the information from her about the President. This made no sense, and in doing so, it actually allowed her to unnecessarily kill two of their people. This is the type of thing that writers put in to add excitement to the episode, but it makes absolutely no sense when held up to scrutiny.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

justen_m said:


> I knew the prisoner was bogus and that she was probably still in America. I thought she was on some terrorist cell site camp in America, not that she was being tricked with recordings and films. The toilet in the bathroom seemed like it wasn't one you'd find in an African prison. Prisoners wouldn't be allowed to talk to ea ch other. The food actually looked decent. No smoking gun, but my gut said, "They're in America."
> 
> I normally hate dream sequences and/or hallucination scenes of any kind, but I liked here dream fantasy. I found it pretty funny. Boysenberry. Ha.


All of this. As soon as she made that comment about the Prez to the plant, I said, "Noooooo!" I didn't know that he was "the boss" though.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Beryl said:


> All of this. As soon as she made that comment about the Prez to the plant, I said, "Noooooo!"


It was so obvious to begin with, but apparently they didn't trust their viewers to be smart enough to notice, so they had to add a music cue and a cut to the roomie doing a "subtle" a-ha face.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

busyba said:


> It was so obvious to begin with, but apparently they didn't trust their viewers to be smart enough to notice, so they had to add a music cue and a cut to the roomie doing a "subtle" a-ha face.


Exactly. It's this type of writing that I find insulting to the viewer. I understand that the show has to be appeal to the masses, but I wish they didn't dumb it down so much. In regards to not being surprised at all by the "big reveal", I guess it's just one of the downsides to watching so much TV. My aunt loved the episode, and was completely blown away by the twist.

The show has never been as good since its first season, and it has continued to become more and more ridiculous as it goes on. Don't get me wrong, I still enjoy watching it, but it's just one of those shows that you can't think about too much. You just have to turn off your brain and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I missed the a-ha face because I was playing Candy Crush while watching.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

laria said:


> I missed the a-ha face because I was playing Candy Crush while watching.


Did you catch the music cue?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes. I also called it that the cellmate was a plant AND the head bad guy.
(I guess it doesn't hurt that I know the actor and he said on Facebook he booked a multi-episode arc - he's had some pretty prominent feature movie roles so hard to believe he would be in one episode and killed off).

I thought it was pretty much public knowledge that Olivia and POTUS were involved - and if not romantically - she worked on his campaign - so - her saying that the president would look for her... Uh - that doesn't seem like such a large bit on intel to go to all that trouble for...

All that said, I liked the episode and thought Washington turned in a good performance even if it felt like - let's get Kerry an Emmy.

P.S. What is with Shonda Rhimes and people drinking wine? This and Private Practice is just one big commercial for the wine industry. What? Does she own a vineyard?

P.S.S. Jake's body is looking fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wine must be extremely popular. When I go to the Wegmans grocery store I always see people checking out with multiple bottles of wine. I go there several times a week since I live across the street. Every time I'm there I see multiple people buying multiple bottles of wine. And you always see bunch of people perusing their huge selection of wine.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This episode proved Kerry Washington can actually act. So intense.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> ...I thought it was pretty much public knowledge that Olivia and POTUS were involved - and if not romantically - she worked on his campaign - so - her saying that the president would look for her... Uh - that doesn't seem like such a large bit on intel to go to all that trouble for...


And really all they got is her opinion that the president would come after her. For all they know she could be delusional in that regard.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> This episode proved Kerry Washington can actually act. So intense.


Yes. She is actually a good actress, IMO, but this is the first time the character was more than "purr-ty" and smart.

The daughter looked like the mom on the floor of the cell. I'd like to see the two images together.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Loved the spilled wine. That has to be a nod to those of us who constantly are amazed that her really tall-stemmed wine glasses in a room full of white furniture as she wears white never get stained.

It makes no sense that the guy didn't know how important she was to the president. Even if they were never romantically involved, she was his campaign manager and worked for him at the white house very recently.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

busyba said:


> It was so obvious to begin with, but apparently they didn't trust their viewers to be smart enough to notice, so they had to add a music cue and a cut to the roomie doing a "subtle" a-ha face.


And the hundred back and forth cuts on the pipe clamp. I got that even though I was playing candy crush.

I also called the cell mate as plant despite not recognizing the actor.



TAsunder said:


> Loved the spilled wine. That has to be a nod to those of us who constantly are amazed that her really tall-stemmed wine glasses in a room full of white furniture as she wears white never get stained.


And that Jake knew how serious that was. Olivia's not a run of the mill klutz like the rest of us. If HER sofa is drenched in wine then some serious **** went down.

I did like "Abby"'s "be your own damn gladiator" pep talk.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Last week's episode seems even more ridiculous now. If all those Secret Service members etc are all on board with the VP then they would know about the President and Olivia and wouldn't have needed to have her admit anything.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Last week's episode seems even more ridiculous now. If all those Secret Service members etc are all on board with the VP then they would know about the President and Olivia and wouldn't have needed to have her admit anything.


Agreed. As far as I'm concerned, this show has officially jumped the shark. It's not like it was ever realistic, but the writing has now crossed over into pure idiocy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Last week's episode seems even more ridiculous now. If all those Secret Service members etc are all on board with the VP then they would know about the President and Olivia and wouldn't have needed to have her admit anything.


I'm assuming they are not. Just that the president was told they are and that they were listening. So he took what was told him as the truth but it probably is not. So now he is paranoid and won't trust the secret service. Which is what the VP wants. Besides it would be absurd if it was true. And I would be shocked if the show went there.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

gweempose said:


> the writing has now crossed over into pure idiocy.


Now? 
The writing has always been pure idiocy.
It's a mindless silly Shonda Rhimes soap opera.

Which is why I like it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Cainebj said:


> Now?
> 
> The writing has always been pure idiocy.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The show is nothing but shark jumps and largely always has been. I'm willing to overlook it when they have juicy cases/clients and the like. I hope they don't continue to drag their feet with the kidnapping, otherwise the things I most like about the show will be distant memories.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

I nearly busted a gut over the VP press conference. I mean you knew that she was going to screw it up in some way, but they did it in such an unexpected, brilliant manner. HAHA! SNORT! SNORT!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I predict David Rosen is a dead man.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah. I can see that. I hope they don't kill off Huck but I can see that coming also.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I hope not. :-( Love him.

It could not have been any clearer that Huck was going to testify for real. His wife dangling everything he ever wanted in front of him.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've been a Josh Malina fan since Sports Night. I hope I'm wrong. He hasn't dropped any hints on his Twitter either.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Now that was the kind of Scandal episode that kept me watching. It was losing me with the kidnapping drama. 
Olivia's back to fixing craziness. 
Mellie has a "countrified" half-sister! 
Jake wearing a white hat.
Rosen dodged another bullet.
Papa Pope is back and set her up with a man! He is so not right.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I was surprised Olivia took the death row innmate's case. Didn't she totally get played by a guy on death row not too long ago?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Beryl said:


> Now that was the kind of Scandal episode that kept me watching.


I was just the opposite - mostly because it was more focused on the B-one13 95 xyz super secret agent society i don't care enuf about to remember the name of

Jake is crazy again - yawn.

fast forward


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Jake is crazy again - yawn.
> 
> fast forward


I guess the FFWD explains why you think Jake is crazy again.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, Jake's not crazy. He's working with Liv.

I don't understand how David Rosen getting the agents, and Jake, to testify is going to take down B613? It's a super secret squirrel gov't agency. How is a grand jury indictment going to impact that in any way?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

This episode felt so all over the place and random.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I was lol at all the agents in one room with no communication. That ALWAYS ends well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Now that was the kind of Scandal episode that kept me watching. It was losing me with the kidnapping drama.
> Olivia's back to fixing craziness.
> Mellie has a "countrified" half-sister!
> Jake wearing a white hat.
> ...


Did he set her up with that guy or did Papa Pope force the guy to knock on the door so she would open it? I thought it was the latter.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Papa Pope engineered their entire "relationship".


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Robin said:


> Papa Pope engineered their entire "relationship".


Do we know that for sure (what did I miss?) or just suspect it?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Do we know that for sure (what did I miss?) or just suspect it?


We don't know anything absolutely for sure just yet.

All we've seen at this point is Olivia opening the door to her boytoy and Papapope revealing himself alongside him.

The easy assumption is that the boytoy was a B613 agent on assignment, but he had a rather unhappy look on his face, so that's not necessarily the case.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Robin said:


> Papa Pope engineered their entire "relationship".


That is what I gathered. The guy looked unhappy so I don't know how he feels about it.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Do we know that for sure (what did I miss?) or just suspect it?


Suspect, sorry. Meant to note that!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The Mayoral candidate comes clean about everything and Pope and Associates aren't arrested for evidence tampering? 
And 
Poor Jake.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah the tell the truth option was complete crap. There is NO WAY that could EVER happen after the crime scene was scrubbed.

Really loving the new V.P. though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Robin said:


> Suspect, sorry. Meant to note that!


 You called it! They had me fooled!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Poor Jake! Is he going to die?
I hope not.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Poor Jake! Is he going to die?
> I hope not.


Given what we've seen, I can't imagine how he wouldn't.

I would go so far as to say that if he's somehow not dead, that would be a huge cheat by the writers.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/was_scandals_jake_ballard_scott_foley_killed_off_or_playing_dead-2015-04



Spoiler



While Jake's death is no doubt a total game changer for "Scandal," fans can be comforted to know that Foley is teaming up with his former "Felicity" co-star Greg Grunberg to write a new ABC comedy about relationships. Rhimes will be executive producing the project along with "Scandal's" Betsy Beers. The untitled new project will focus around an engaged couple and their interesting group of friends.

Even though fans will undoubtedly be happy to still see Foley on TV, the news he might be dead rocked them to the core as he was stabbed on the show.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> You called it! They had me fooled!


I spent the first 95% of this episode mentally composing my concession post.



Gunnyman said:


> Poor Jake! Is he going to die?
> I hope not.


He cannot. He is way too hot to die.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

If that was a real life criteria, I would be LONG dead...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Robin said:


> I spent the first 95% of this episode mentally composing my concession post.
> 
> He cannot. He is way too hot to die.


I was doubting myself also. 
Foley is a cutie. I was always on "Team Jake" but didn't like when he offed Cyrus' husband.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I didn't either but he's SO hot...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Robin said:


> I didn't either but he's SO hot...


He's not _THAT_ hot.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

nooooooooooo.....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

A person who reads in bed? I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

So sad to think Jake may be dead. I thought the onscreen chemistry between Jake and Olivia was sooooo good.

I really wish the show would get over this B613 or whatever it is and get back to doing fixes of interesting situations. I'd rather see the Gladiator's doing magical things.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've never cared for stalker/Cy's hubby killer Jake. I love the actor, but I hate the character. So if he's dead I'll be fine with that.

I wish Huck (and/or Jake if he's still alive) would kill Papa and the whole B613 thing would go away.

ETA: And I like the VP. She's a good addition to the show.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'm such a fan of the actor, I can overlook that he killed Cyrus' hubby.  I only started watching _The Unit_ a while back mainly because Noel from _Felicity_ was going to be on it. 

And yes, he IS that hot!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Agreed, the VP is great.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

One more thing:


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I don't think he is dead.

But knowing this show that doesn't mean he doesn't die before the season ends.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

As glad as I am that he's not dead, I stand by my original assertion: it's a total cheat that he's not.

A trained B613 killer doesn't know enough to stab something vital and make sure the job is done? No way.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

In the final scene of 4-23 episode, she's about to make love and is on top in lingerie. She bends over to . . . and suddenly . . . and, and . . . I was distracted by strange lumps on her butt. Backed up (pun intended) and slomoed it. . . . are those, um coconuts?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

busyba said:


> As glad as I am that he's not dead, I stand by my original assertion: it's a total cheat that he's not.
> 
> A trained B613 killer doesn't know enough to stab something vital and make sure the job is done? No way.


I assume that was done on purpose. To make him bleed out and suffer in the process. Otherwise if he wanted him dead quick, he would have been stabbed in an artery or the head or heart.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

busyba said:


> As glad as I am that he's not dead, I stand by my original assertion: it's a total cheat that he's not.
> 
> A trained B613 killer doesn't know enough to stab something vital and make sure the job is done? No way.


Never mind stabbing him, just slit his throat.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm glad Olivia caught on to the cute dude that Papa sent her way. No way will he hurt her and risk Rowen's wrath. Heck, he shot him in the arm just to get Olivia to answer his calls.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I wish somebody would off Cyrus.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Nothing on last night's episode yet?

Boy, Poppa Pope seems to know EVERYTHING about EVERYBODY!!! He knew enough that Olivia would be tapped to help the VP and the Navy lady so that he could substitute his guy for the Navy lawyer (and in the process, killed the real lawyer!!). Now he knows enough that Millie wouldn't know who he is and he is now masquerading as a potential contributor to her campaign.

The Poppa Pope story continues to be interesting especially in how powerful he is and that even the Pres of US seems unable to stop him. But part of me hopes for some closure to this plot line as its starting to get to repetitive with Poppa Pope ALWAYS coming back and seemingly undefeatable!!!

Gerry


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I thought it to be rather poor operational security for B613 to name an op after the SS codename of the op's target.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Gerryex said:


> Nothing on last night's episode yet?


You do know this is a TiVo forum, don't you?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

busyba said:


> I thought it to be rather poor operational security for B613 to name an op after the SS codename of the op's target.


His won't live long. Rowen will likely have him off-ed once he ensures that he didn't talk. 
I thought it was funny (and a tribute to the viewers) when Jake referred to Rowen as "Papa Pope". He would have crossed the line if he had called him "Popa Goon".


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i know there's a lot of stuff you have to overlook with this show, but how is B613 able to operate still after Olivia's people took all their money? (for those forgetting, they took their funding and were going to use the what was it 5billion to buy back Olivia from the kidnappers).


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

It was ~$2B.

I really hope that doesn't come out as some weird smiley.

I don't know if that algorithm is still working though, and I'm sure they already had money. The algorithm was siphoning money from other government projects, I don't think they took the money that B613 already had.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Please, please, please, let this be the end of any reference to B613. Poppa Pope is going to get shanked while in prison and be gone forever, right?

Wow, Fitz fired Cyrus (and made Lizzie his new COS?), turned Mellie out, and is going to get Olivia? Holy smokes, was this a series finale?


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm a bit tired of the B613 story line, as well. Especially because it is so outlandish. I'd rather see them get back to Gladiating more believable issues. LOL!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wow, Fitz fired Cyrus (and made Lizzie his new COS?), turned Mellie out, and is going to get Olivia? Holy smokes, was this a series finale?


None of that made any sense to me.
Mellie is out because she got blackmailed? :down:


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

What made less sense is the fact that Fitz killed more innocent people DIRECTLY. The fact that he didn't know at the time what he was doing is no excuse, because she didn't know they would be killed either.

I don't know why Olivia suddenly showed up at the White House either. Because Jake said no?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

classicX said:


> What made less sense is the fact that Fitz killed more innocent people DIRECTLY.


If you're talking about Remington, if I recall correctly, as far as they knew all the people on that plane were basically dead already no matter what because of a bomb being on board. So the idea was to make sure they didn't go down over a populated area so no more people would die.

That being said, yeah, Fitz's action's made little sense.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

busyba said:


> If you're talking about Remington, if I recall correctly, as far as they knew all the people on that plane were basically dead already no matter what because of a bomb being on board. So the idea was to make sure they didn't go down over a populated area so no more people would die.
> 
> That being said, yeah, Fitz's action's made little sense.


True, but he did find out after that there was no bomb. Just like Mellie found out after the fact of her involvement.

He just wanted an excuse to kick her out and go see Olivia.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

busyba said:


> If you're talking about Remington, if I recall correctly, as far as they knew all the people on that plane were basically dead already no matter what because of a bomb being on board. So the idea was to make sure they didn't go down over a populated area so no more people would die.
> 
> That being said, yeah, Fitz's action's made little sense.


Much of what Fitz does makes little sense IMO. But I was thinking more about his anger at Mellie. I think it has more to do with her not telling him about he blackmail than about her giving out the names. The same with Cyrus. He had to find out from Lizzie. And since Lizzie ended up the new COS, you gotta figure Lizzie did not make Mellie nor Cyrus look good.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Much of what Fitz does makes little sense IMO. But I was thinking more about his anger at Mellie. I think it has more to do with her not telling him about he blackmail than about her giving out the names. The same with Cyrus. He had to find out from Lizzie. And since Lizzie ended up the new COS, you gotta figure Lizzie did not make Mellie nor Cyrus look good.


Didn't she have a smirk on her face several times?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

What's with Fitz and Olivia making out on the White House veranda? They're going to let this cat out of the bag already?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Why doesn't Fitz take off his shirt more?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I think B613 will be a bad penny. Don't think Cyrus, Mellie, and Rowen will go quietly into that goodnight. Glad Momma Pope is out and about though. What will become of Huck? 
I'll miss Jake and sorry Olivia didn't choose him. 
I think Fitz was mad because they did everything behind us back -- again. 
He can't run for POTUS again so he was glad to have an excuse to dump Cyrus and Mellie. The latter was disturbing since he was just showing a lot of support for Mellie's ambitions. Lizzie updated Olivia so that was why she left her apartment for the WH.


----------

